# What can change on your pup as it grows?



## chrisgritz (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyway was curious about what changes as your pup grows? Like does eye/fur color change? Does fur style change? Face structure? Or is it only some type of breeds that this occurs? Etc...


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

My rescue pup ziggy came to us six weeks ago age 17 weeks. He is a Shih Tzu Yorkie mix, and both breeds are known to change color as they grow. We thought we had a black pup with a slight bit of white in the chin area. When he got his first haircut, we found out there was a brindle doggy under there! So now he is a mixture of black, dark chocolate brown, tan, white, with gray paws. Guess we should have named him Patches


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

In Siberian Huskies the masks change as they grow. 









This is Bella at 12 weeks.









better picture









This is her at 6/7 months. You can see that the dark fur under her eyes is slowly disappearing and you can't see her blaze (the white streak on her forehead) as often/much (it's still there though)


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, Opal was almost a clear blue when she was born. Then, she started getting darker until about a year and a half, and now at two she's almost as light as she was as a newborn. Her nose was mottled and half pink at birth, but now is almost black and filled in. At 15 weeks, she appeared to have lovely round dense bone. However, as an adult, she's weeded out and now would have what I consider medium bone. Her head is her crowning glory, and that is almost perfect per breed standard. Her skull was domed as a puppy, but has flattened out properly as an adult. She's finally grown into her ears.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My pup went from this................ at 6 months of age................... soft and lanky and thin......big feet.........funny ears half standing.......to this...................












to this at 11 months of age now....the chiseling of the face and the coat is sleek and the body is filling out and the muscles are strengthening..........................


----------



## chrisgritz (Nov 16, 2011)

Both Niraya and Abbylynn, your dogs look amazing. Thanks for the pics, i can see the changes.


----------



## SpiderGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

I know yorkies and GSDs usually get more loose a lot of their black fur as they grow up, my black and silver schnauzer is only about 22 months old and is already getting grey all over his ears and back.


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

I've noticed that a lot of borzoi markings (especially on the face, if they have any) change to either darker or lighter as they grow. When I first got my borzoi puppy, his spots were very very pale, almost white, but suddenly went to a nearly black color (especially on his face) but now, they've lightened up and his face is almost all white...just a faint tint of gold and blue on his face. 
My friend's borzoi started off as a pale pale blue color when she was younger, but as she's matured, she's grown to be a really dark blue and brown, almost black, all over. 

My borzoi when he was younger:







- 3 months old







- a little over a year here







- almost black facial markings (nearly 2 years)







- no black facial markings (4 years) 

My friend's dog as a puppy:















- her now


Quite interesting.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

All of these dogs are gorgeous! I didn't know they could change so much.


----------



## TimC286 (Jan 1, 2013)

I got my chocolate lab(Tony) at 6 weeks old. My buddy's wife was watching him for awhile and tried to socialize an agressive dog with my buddy. The older dog head butted my puppy while the puppy was in her lap. We ended up spending the night in the vet ER and then followed up with the local vet here in town. He is fine neurologically and is eating and acting perfectly normal. The bump on his head seems like it might be permanent. The left side of his skull is now shaped different than the right side.

Here are two pictures of Tony today. (1 week after the incident)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8333537747/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8334596634/in/photostream/

Has anyone had any expirences simliar to this? Will he grow out of the odd shaped head? I'm just thankful he's ok, even if he may look alittle funny when he's older.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobi's muzzle was the first noticeable change, going from a short snout to more elongated.

Then one day, as if out of nowhere, his legs became too long for his body! (We're still waiting for his body to catch up! Lol) the white patch on his forehead has all but disappeared as well. 

We're looking forward to seeing what he'll look like when the full coat comes in.


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

Before I knew better!!!! I paid for a black mini schnauzer - paid more I should say as was told they are rare & hard to find. I really wanted a black one so coughed up the extra $$$. *FINE print at bottom of paperwork says "color not guaranteed to remain as is at time of purchase". He was black for about 12 weeks total - 3 weeks after I got him home more and more gray came out each day. 1st hair cut I thought I was picking up the wrong dog. I LOVE & ADORE him and have NO regrets - other then paying for a black dog


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

When we adopted Zoey at 4 months old she was pretty well proportioned head, body and legs. She is now 7 months old and her body has elongated faster than her legs got taller. She has a massive chest to the point where she has rolls of skin that pop out of her collar and her head looks a little smallish. She has lost some of her coloring - she had a white tip to her tail that is almost gone but her main color, brown like a deer, has pretty much stayed.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Shih Tzu x Maltese can change from brown and white to no markings by the time they are adult. Even some of the black and white ones, end up with hardly any color or are grey and white by the time they get their adult coat.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

When I first got Jasper his coloring was very light. His nose was pink, and his eyes where bright blue. As he has grown one eye is now mostly dark brown while the other has remained bright blue. His coat is starting to darken and his nose is almost completely black now. For a while he just kept gaining weight not much height. And now it seems like he is all legs. I cannot wait to see what he will look like as an adult.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton had the most fabulous cankles when he was a puppy. He had such great skin folds and was so round all over. His fur was velvety soft. His legs were so short you could barely tell if he was sitting or squatting (fun housebreaking challenge!) or standing. 

Now his fur is more coarse, his features are sharper, and he grew into his skin (so sad! I miss his cankles). He also was really black when he was a puppy (he's black/tan), and as an adult (he just turned 1 yr), his muzzle has a lot of white, and his head is speckled brown. The tips of his hair are black, but the rest is brown. 

Stubby velvety cankley pup! 8 wks









Ohh the chub legs!! 3 mos









Grown up!! "Long" legs, lighter fur, more sleek and streamlined!









You can see a lot of the brown and the white on his face here


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Chloe first day we got her









Chloe as a grown up 2.5 year old









Sydney as a puppy maybe 12 weeks









Sydney now 2 years old









I will admit that Chloe was a cuter puppy. Sydney was always all legs and attitude Chloe was fluffy and adorable lol


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Wheatens change drastically from puppyhood to adulthood. Alannah started out with dark brown and black coloring. As she grows, her hair is changing to that lovely wheaten shade of cream/white. Their hair texture also changes.


----------



## scdogmom (Jan 3, 2013)

It seems to me like almost everything changed about my Squirrel. I have no idea what kind of dog she is, but she's changed so much since I got her as an 8 week old puppy. Hair texture, fur length (she started off smooth coated, now she has a light double coat with a feathered tail), even the structure of her face changed. Teenage Squirrel and adult Squirrel look almost nothing alike, except for her coloring. (1st pic is at around 6 months, middle is 8 weeks, last is as an adult)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Home for a week. (About 5 weeks old). Black head and face floppy ears, soft and kind of fluffy.









4 months: one ear up, mostly short fur, head going brown.









Now: Both ears up, long but hash sleek fur (plumey tail and britches), mostly brown head, totally brown face.

Not to mention she's gotten a LOT pointier. 

Over all, I don't think there's a thing about that pup that hasn't changed. Shape, fur length, color, shape.... It all changed.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Many dogs do change coat color, and blue-eyed dogs may have brown creep in. I know there are a couple users here, one with a Klee Kai and one with an Australian Shepherd and blue eyes have started turning brown.

Tibetan Terrier, puppy and adult
















Poodle/Aussie
















GSDs often have a lot of color change
















And husky/malamute masks, and really any mask, can change a lot too. Usually getting lighter.


----------

